# Costa Rica February 2010



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a blast in Costa Rica. Learned a lot fishing with some top-notch captains and crews. Marlana and Brannon caught a few sails, and we will definitely be heading back soon!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good time was had.............wish i could get my girl into fishing as much as you have yours...........thanks for the report!

what is that a TLD 25?


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!! Hope all is well bro!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (3/10/2010)*Sounds like a good time was had.............wish i could get my girl into fishing as much as you have yours...........thanks for the report!
> 
> what is that a TLD 25?




i fished 3 diff boats out of los suenos last time we were down stephen and thats all they used were tld 25's and 30's. i thought those blues were gonna burn the washers out the side of em! congrats on the sails guys and gals!!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad y'all had a great trip. Fishing in Central America will ruin you quick! Thx for sharing.


----------



## Joseph34306 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great Report. What boats did yall use?

Joseph


----------



## charliea (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like you had a ball When I went oyt down there the boat developed a diesel leak. A fine spray mist shooting out of the engine compartment. This was 33 miles out and we ran in, I was expecting an explosion all the way. One tuna and one wahoo. They did not even unhook the tuna they just started slicing shushi from it, on the deck. They also wanted full price for the trip.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Joseph34306 (3/14/2010)*Great Report. What boats did yall use?
> Joseph


We fished two boats from the maverick sportfishing fleet:

First day was a 32 maverick single engine diesel named "Sonny One"

Second day was a 42 Maverick "The Bite." This was a hot boat, with a great captain. I believe the boat has been featured in Marlin magazine, and also on TV. We would fish with him again any day.

They did like the TLD 25's for the sails, but kept an 80W pitch bait ready forthe big girl. (that we never saw)


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for the pics.


----------

